# Big, HUGE brag!!!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mauser has been having issues with other dogs ever since the incident at training. Another club member was playing fetch with his dog and Mauser pulled the leash out of my hand to run after the ball. The other dog too offense at Mauser trying to get HIS ball and went after him. Mauser tried to run away (he only wanted the ball) but the dog chased him so Mauser turned and they went at it. Mostly noise and snapping teeth - no injuries.

But after that Mauser was in the Snark Fist, Ask Questions Later mode other dogs.

The hiking club was helping but Mauser knew those dogs and I wanted to try new dogs. The place where we went for our hike today had a temporary dog park set up. They are trying to raise money to build a real one in our county.

So I grabbed his ball and in we went. There weren't many dogs there - mostly smaller ones.

Big brag - Mauser sniffed other dogs and let them sniff him. There was some tensing up on his part but I'd call his name and get him out of the 'zone' and he was fine.

HUGE brag - he had just brought the ball back to me and was in a down in front of me waiting for me to throw it when a big black dog came over and started poking Mauser with his nose. Then he decided to try going around to the back end and hump!









Mauser had been ignoring the nose bumps but decided to turn around when the dog tried to mount him. I call his name and said "I got the BALL!!" and he totally focused on the ball and ignored the other dog!!!









The owner was running over and yelled to me to just push her dog off - which I did, then I threw the ball for Mauser and gave him HUGE hugs when he came back!!

To be honest I was worried his dog-reactiveness was going to be a permanent thing but the whole time we were in there and other dogs (more big ones showed up while we were there) were running around, some chasing him when he was running for the ball or running up to him as he was bringing it back to me - the whole time all he really cared about was the ball!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay Mauser!!!! 

I wish I had handled Jax so well and so quickly! Someday!! Someday she'll be back to her happy, happy self! Or if not, she'll learn to ignore them.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

YIPPEE MAUSER! Good boy


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

good boy Mauser!! and YAY for ball drive!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Way to go Lauri! Good boy Mauser too; but your time and effort paid off


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That's wonderful!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

What a good boy Mauser!!! You have done wonderful job with him sounds like!!!!
I would be careful bringing a ball into a dog park though.... even if Mauser is such a good boy -as he is-, there may be another dog that is NOT accepting that Mauser has his ball and will go after him and will NOT be friendly to him... your hard work and all the training may be ruined my another bad experience...
just a word of caution..


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Good boy Mauser! The power of a favored toy can go a long way - Cassidy was the same way, I could call her off ANYTHING by saying "Cassidy, ball" and then bouncing the ball on the ground. It got her attention immediately. 

My dogs are pretty good about ignoring other dogs at the park when they're in a sit or down waiting for us to throw a toy for them. Sniffing isn't a big deal, and usually another dog running past chasing its own toy, but humping - that's pretty rude! They might tell the other dog off for that.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG Mauser!!!! His innate confidence, and your recogntion of the effect of the other dog and ability to be coalm have paid off!


----------

